
The Lingering of Loss - danso
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2019/07/08/the-lingering-of-loss
======
uxp100
I enjoyed this essay.

The picture for this article seems to me to be somewhat in the style of the
illustrations that apple used for the early mac user manuals. Charcoal I
think.

Also, Powerbook 160s have a particular issue with their active matrix
displays. A tunneling that happens over time. The 160c with it's color display
doesn't have this issue but pretty much all b+w models do. The edges become
darker and darker until only the center of the display is usable. It varies
based on temperature and humidity, and machine to machine, but they are all
eventually doomed. My powerbook 180 sits around, and it use it time to time,
but only for 20 minutes at once.

